# Block Plane



## andrewm (9 Jun 2005)

Having got a shoulder place I am now looking for recommendations for a block plane. I don't have one and (for now at least) it will be my only one

LN vs LV
normal vs low angle
ductile iron vs bronze
9 1/2 / 60 1/2 vs 102/103 vs 220

It's only a little slope and I can stop when I want to


----------



## Alf (9 Jun 2005)

Low angle, adjustable mouth, #60.5-a-like.
LN - narrower, looks nicer (IMO), lever thingy to adjust the mouth, it's a Lie-Nielsen.
LV - wider, better depth and lateral adjustments, chamfer/ball tail extras, cheaper.
Take your pick; both great planes.

I really like my bronze 102 or 3, whichever it is, but sometimes an adjustable mouth comes into its own.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jun 2005)

Bronze 102 is the best block plane in the known universe..


----------



## MikeW (9 Jun 2005)

Wouldn't be without my bronze LN 102...

Can't hardly live without my LV LA adj. mouth block...

But then again, the Millers Falls adj. mouth reg angle block picked up for a few dollars is a great plane as well...as well as the old Stanley reg angle adj. mouth for about $5...

I would be hard pressed to live without any of them.

But if I HAD to have only one and I knew I would only be using it for say light chamfers or final light fitting of cabinet doors or the edges of case work, it would be the bronze LN 102.

If I was needing one to do a wider variety of work, it would be the LV LA adj. mouth block. I've used it for smoothing small work like jewelry boxes, cabinet doors, etc. using a second blade ground at 35 deg (47 deg included angle).

A spare blade ground differently for increasing the cutting effectiveness for whichever plane you decide on isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Frank D. (9 Jun 2005)

I swear by my 60.5. I started with block planes from other companies, but once I tried the LN I sold them all and ended up with 3 more LN block planes. In my hands they feel much more comfortable, and they plow through just about anything with no chatter. Talk about a good plane. I'd get a 60.5 if I only had to have one; you can always rehone the blade to a higher angle or buy an extra one (blade) if you want to use it as a little smoother.
Frank


----------



## ydb1md (9 Jun 2005)

I'd be hard pressed to choose between my LV apron plane and my LN 60.5

If backed into a corner, I'd go with the 60.5 because of the adjustable mouth.


----------



## cambournepete (10 Jun 2005)

Or you could wait for the new Clifton block plane, due by end of this this IIRC. Some pics on the thread about the last Yandles.


----------



## Scott (10 Jun 2005)

L-N 60 1/2


----------



## ydb1md (10 Jun 2005)

cambournepete":1gy645vg said:


> Or you could wait for the new Clifton block plane, due by end of this this IIRC. Some pics on the thread about the last Yandles.



I haven't been all that impressed with Clifton's offerings. And, the wooden lever cap is a nice thought but looks a little cheesy. :roll:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (10 Jun 2005)

> And, the wooden lever cap is a nice thought but looks a little cheesy



Feels nice in the old mitts , better than metal anyday 8)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jun 2005)

LN rabett block plane


----------



## Ian Dalziel (11 Jun 2005)

andrewm":20o4mc98 said:


> It's only a little slope and I can stop when I want to



I thought that too...i have both LN and LV but my little infill thumb plane i made from the shepherd kit gets more play than either of the above.Cant explain why because it doesnt perform better than the others but it just feels better and more comfortable to use....downside is it has brass sides and looks awful if i forget to clean off sweaty finger marks 
LV if your looking for value for money...LN if your loaded

my tuppence worth

Ian


----------



## Philly (11 Jun 2005)

Andrew
I bought the L-N 102 as my first Lie-Nielsen. As others here have mentioned, its a gem of a plane. Fits in the hand perfectly, a nice weight and cuts anything you throw at it. No adjustable mouth, but it is a great plane. For a few dollars more the adjustable mouth block from L-N is also superb. Never have to worry about chatter or tear-out with this one.
If money is tight ( and when isn't it? :lol: ) the 102 will cover all bases. But go for the adjustable mouth if you can-either way, they are a one time purchase as they both perform perfectly and never will need to be replaced.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jul 2005)

My LV LA block with the ball tail is my go to plane. It will do chamfers, end grain, smoothing and it does what it does well. Just a very good all around go to tool.


----------



## Midnight (10 Jul 2005)

L-N 9 1/2 and 60 1/2... worth their weight in gold..


----------



## Ed451 (11 Jul 2005)

I had my heart set on a LN 102 until I got "Cosmanized" into a 60 1/2. Rob was right to recommend the adjustable mouthed plane and I'm very happy. I may, however, still pick up a 102 when I'm feeling flush.

Ed


----------



## bugbear (11 Jul 2005)

The LV LA is tremendous value for money; adjustment is excellent (as long as you don't mistakenly over-tighten the cap).

Excellent tool. 

You could even buy a second blade to dip your toe in the bevel up high angle smoothing waters.

BugBear


----------



## cambournepete (11 Jul 2005)

Ian Dalziel":3bvw6md7 said:


> my little infill thumb plane i made from the shepherd kit gets more play than either of the above.



Ian,

That's the $125 kit?

A brief review of said kit would be interesting if you could spare the time.
25%+10% off + free shipping makes the steel about version about £38...

Pete

PS Work? what's that then :lol:


----------



## Alf (11 Jul 2005)

cambournepete":1br17hjl said:


> 25%+10% off + free shipping makes the steel about version about £38...


I really wish you hadn't worked that out, Pete. I'm now sitting here trying to resist going and having a look at the site. :-#


----------



## cambournepete (11 Jul 2005)

Alf":3g98mffd said:


> cambournepete":3g98mffd said:
> 
> 
> > 25%+10% off + free shipping makes the steel about version about £38...
> ...



:lol: Sorry Alf :lol:


----------



## bugbear (11 Jul 2005)

But Alice - you don't do metal work!

BugBear (remembering a post where "someone" drilled and tapped a Veritas)


----------



## Alf (11 Jul 2005)

bugbear":3rbl9tkc said:


> But Alice - you don't do metal work!


Which accounts for why I'm still resisting... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (12 Jul 2005)

Ian Dalziel wrote: 


> my little infill thumb plane i made from the shepherd kit gets more play than either of the above.



Oh Rats! Block planes and chisels, my two weaknesses. Cannot resist either. I shall have to take a peek as well.

Just to prove the point (and NOT meaning this as a gloat), I have a LN bronze #103, LN 60-1/2, Stanley #18 knuckle joint (cutting angle of 60 degrees), Stanley #65 knucklejoint (with Hock blade), and Stanley #140 (with LN blade). 

As good as the LN #60-1/2 is, the Stanley #65 leaves it for dust! But my favourite is the little #103. It can do everything - face grain, bevels, endgrain .. and feels like an extension of my hand.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (12 Jul 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Just to prove the point (and NOT meaning this as a gloat)


No, of course not, Derek. Perish the thought. [-X What can you do if it's just a fortunate, sorry, I mean *un*fortunate by-product of confessing your sins? :wink: :lol: Funny though, I didn't think I had a particular block plane weakness, but if having just five counts then I'm in serious trouble... :shock: It'd be a little help if we could agree that chariot planes don't count...

Cheers, Alf


----------

